# Another Temp Mod "SMY50T"



## BigAnt (28/4/15)

http://www.simeiyue.cn/smy50tc-e-cig-temperature-control-vapor-mod.html

*Specification for Smy50T BOX Mod：*

Size 49*99*28mm
Material Aluminum
MOQ 10pcs
Thread 510 fat daddy
Charge Micro USB
Battery 18650mah
Resistance 0.1-3ohms
Colors stainless steel,gunmetal
Item In Stock!!!2015 latest smy temp control box mod SMY50TC temperature control with competitive price 

*Features for Smy50T BOX Mod：*

1)Spring loaded 510
2)Fit for 1*18650 Battery
3)Six Safety Protection:
*Over temperature Protection
*Anti-reverse Protection
*Short Circuit Protection
*Temperature Control Protection
*Low Voltage Protection
*Timeout Protection
4)With USB Charging Port
5)With Slide Cover And Damping Design
6)With olcd Screen

*Function for Smy50T BOX Mod*:
1)Support dual mode(Temperature Control And Variable Wattage Power Control)
2)Temperature control needs to use pure nickel heating wire atomizer(Atomizer Resistance:0.1-1ohm)
3)Variable Wattage Power Control can support more kinds of atomizer(Atomizer Resistance:0.1~3ohm)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (28/4/15)




----------



## MurderDoll (28/4/15)

0.1 on nickel build isn't gonna be fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (28/4/15)

its on ft preorder now for $50...ships in 15 days
sku: 2309700 black
2309701 silver

most interesting thing to me is "510 fat daddy"...either they buy from fatdaddy, or licensed it, or they made a copy of it, or they got hold of the factory making it to churn out a whole new batch.
It'll be another scandal


----------

